

Scottish politician says email in Ashley Madison database was 'hacked' - jackgavigan
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-scotland-politics-33999675

======
tired_man
Of _course_, it was. We believe you. <laughing up sleeve>

Is it my skewed perception, or is lying the first defense of any politician,
no matter what the issue?

